# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  A jane Arabet muslimane te devotshem?

## prizrenasi_30

WikiLeaks: Princat sauditë organizojnë ndeja plot alkool, drogë dhe seks!

Në vazhdën e publikimit të informatave sekrete diplomatike nga Wikileaks, është publikuar edhe informata ku diplomatët e SHBA-së përshkruajnë një botë plot seks, drogë dhe rokënrol pas devotshmërisë zyrtare të familjes mbretërore saudite. Zyrtarët e konsullatës së Xhedës përshkruajnë një ndejë sekrete me rastin e Natës së Shtrigave (Halloween), të organizuar vitin e kaluar nga një pjesëtar i familjes mbretërore, ku u thyen të gjitha tabutë islamike të këtij vendi. Aty kishte prostituta dhe alkool me bollëk. Me gjithë ndalesën, alkooli ishte i pranishëm në ndeja

Kjo ndejë ishte organizuar nga një princ i pasur i familjes së madhe Al-Thunajan. Diplomatët kishin thënë në informatat e tyre, se identiteti i këtij princi duhej të mbetej sekret. Një kompani amerikane e pijeve energjetike kishte financuar pjesërisht këtë ndejë.

Përkundër faktit se alkooli ndalohet rreptësisht nga ligjet dhe doganat saudite, ishte shumë i pranishëm në tryezën e kësaj ndeje. Banakierët e angazhuar filipinas shërbenin një koktej që përmbante sadiqi, një pije ilegale alkoolike, që bëhet në Arabinë Saudite. Po ashtu, nga të pranishmit në atë ndejë, ishte marrë vesh se një numër i mysafireve, në fakt ishin prostituta, gjë që është e rëndomtë për ndeja të tilla.

Depeshja e ambasadorëve amerikanë, e nënshkruar nga konsulli i Xhedës, Martin Kuin, vazhdon: Edhe pse nuk kemi informata nga dora e parë, merret vesh se kokaina dhe hashashi zakonisht janë të pranishme në ndeja të tilla.

Skena e ndejave sekrete është duke lulëzuar në Arabinë Saudite, falë mbrojtjes nga ana e familjes mbretërore saudite, thuhet në depeshe. Por, në ndejat e tilla mund të marrin pjesë vetëm më të pasurit dhe gjithmonë pas dyerve të mbyllura. Në ndejën e përfolur ishin të pranishëm më shumë se 150 meshkuj dhe femra sauditë, kryesisht të moshës 20-30 vjeçare. Patronazhi i princit nënkuptonte faktin se policia fetare nuk do të ndërhynte në ndejë. Hyrja ishte tepër e kontrolluar dhe lejoheshin brenda vetëm ata që ishin në listë. Skena e kësaj ndeje shëmbëllente shumë me ndonjë klub nate në vendet e tjera: me plot alkool, çifte të reja duke vallëzuar, një DJ në një kënd dhe të gjithë me kostume.



Ndejat, trend i kohës

Në depeshe thuhet se në barin e kësaj ndeje kishte shishe të pijeve të njohura alkoolike, por ato ishin të mbushura me pije alkoolike lokale. Në tregun e zi, një shishe e vodkës Smirnoff kushton 1.500 rialë ( rreth 300 euro), krahasuar me 100 rialë (rreth 20 euro) sa kushton vodka e prodhuar (ilegalisht) në vend. Duke u lëshuar në një analizë më të thuktë të sociologjisë saudite, diplomatët amerikanë shpjegonin pse shumë princër sauditë kanë truproje nigeriane. Në fakt, ata i kanë këto truproje që nga mosha më e re, prandaj bëhen aq të afërt me ta, sa që krijohet një shkallë e lartë besnikërie, për shkak të jetës së kaluar bashkë. Në informatë më tej thuhet se, adhuruesit e ndejave të tilla, e kanë të lehtë që të gjejnë ndonjë mbrojtës në mesin e më shumë se 10.000 princërve të mbretërisë, ku disa janë pasardhës direkt të mbretit Abdul Aziz, e disa të tjerë janë më të largët për nga gjaku.

Një i ri saudit u kishte thënë diplomatëve se ndejat e mëdha ishin trend i kohëve të fundit. Ai kishte treguar se, deri para disa vitesh, aktiviteti i vetëm gjatë fundjavës ishin takimet në mesin e grupeve të vogla, të cilat takoheshin në shtëpitë e të pasurve. Disa shtëpi në Xheda, në bodrumin e tyre kanë bare, diskoteka dhe klube. Një saudit i shtresës së lartë, deklaron: Rritja e konservatorizmit gjatë viteve të fundit, ka ndikuar që marrëdhëniet shoqërore të zhvendosen në shtëpitë e njerëzve të caktuar.

Kopjuar nga: http://www.kosova-sot.info/politike/...droge-dhe-seks

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Ncncnc...
Tpuuuuuuuuu....

Njerez ma budall kurr s'kam pa.
T'i mundesh me gjet edhe arab edhe ateist oh haluc, kur do t'i kap truri keto gjera ??

Nuk kam ndegjuar ndonje here qe nje person (pa dallimi kombesie) te lutet 5 here ne dite dhe te pin alkohol !!! Dhe te vjedh !!! Dhe te perdor droge !!!

T'i nqs ke ndegjuar ateher na argumentone, na bind te gjitheve.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## EuroStar1

Teme e qelluar prizrenasi_30

Kur nuk e rruajn t.r.a.p.i.n Arabet per fen e tyre, pse duhet ta rruaj pjesa tjeter e botes ?

----------


## TetovaMas

> WikiLeaks: Princat sauditë organizojnë ndeja plot alkool, drogë dhe seks!
> 
> Në vazhdën e publikimit të informatave sekrete diplomatike nga Wikileaks, është publikuar edhe informata ku diplomatët e SHBA-së përshkruajnë një botë plot seks, drogë dhe rokënrol pas devotshmërisë zyrtare të familjes mbretërore saudite. Zyrtarët e konsullatës së Xhedës përshkruajnë një ndejë sekrete me rastin e Natës së Shtrigave (Halloween), të organizuar vitin e kaluar nga një pjesëtar i familjes mbretërore, ku u thyen të gjitha tabutë islamike të këtij vendi. Aty kishte prostituta dhe alkool me bollëk. Me gjithë ndalesën, alkooli ishte i pranishëm në ndeja
> 
> Kjo ndejë ishte organizuar nga një princ i pasur i familjes së madhe Al-Thunajan. Diplomatët kishin thënë në informatat e tyre, se identiteti i këtij princi duhej të mbetej sekret. Një kompani amerikane e pijeve energjetike kishte financuar pjesërisht këtë ndejë.
> 
> Përkundër faktit se alkooli ndalohet rreptësisht nga ligjet dhe doganat saudite, ishte shumë i pranishëm në tryezën e kësaj ndeje. Banakierët e angazhuar filipinas shërbenin një koktej që përmbante sadiqi, një pije ilegale alkoolike, që bëhet në Arabinë Saudite. Po ashtu, nga të pranishmit në atë ndejë, ishte marrë vesh se një numër i mysafireve, në fakt ishin prostituta, gjë që është e rëndomtë për ndeja të tilla.
> 
> Depeshja e ambasadorëve amerikanë, e nënshkruar nga konsulli i Xhedës, Martin Kuin, vazhdon: Edhe pse nuk kemi informata nga dora e parë, merret vesh se kokaina dhe hashashi zakonisht janë të pranishme në ndeja të tilla.
> ...



Kjo rrace e poshtert e njerezimit jo qe nuk jane muslimane te devotshem , pore kjo rrace e ka qelbur gjithe boten.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Ncncnc...
> Tpuuuuuuuuu....
> 
> Njerez ma budall kurr s'kam pa.
> T'i mundesh me gjet edhe arab edhe ateist oh haluc, kur do t'i kap truri keto gjera ??
> 
> Nuk kam ndegjuar ndonje here qe nje person (pa dallimi kombesie) te lutet 5 here ne dite dhe te pin alkohol !!! Dhe te vjedh !!! Dhe te perdor droge !!!
> 
> T'i nqs ke ndegjuar ateher na argumentone, na bind te gjitheve.


Prishtina-Lee shum trim po dukesh ti keshtu permes internetit veq me te taku live te kisha kallxu une ty dicka qe po peshtyn ti kshtu.

Te kisha qu ni her ne stacion e te kisha shti ne fllad dhe ta kisha bo shpinen ma but se barkun!

----------


## Lulzim7

> Teme e qelluar prizrenasi_30
> 
> Kur nuk e rruajn t.r.a.p.i.n Arabet per fen e tyre, pse duhet ta rruaj pjesa tjeter e botes ?


 Pse Islami eeshte per gjithe njerezimin e jo vec per arabet!!!!

----------


## AnaH_M

> Prishtina-Lee shum trim po dukesh ti keshtu permes internetit veq me te taku live te kisha kallxu une ty dicka qe po peshtyn ti kshtu.
> 
> Te kisha qu ni her ne stacion e te kisha shti ne fllad dhe ta kisha bo shpinen ma but se barkun!


Kadal burr cka po nxehesh si pula nfur,cka esht kjo me bo at ta kisha bo ket e tulifar fjal fmijesh,shif veten 30 vjecar je ste ka hije kshtu te shprehesh.nejse pr yt mefal qe te thash.

Sa i perket temes,nuk me habsin keto qe ke sjell,sepse nje arab nuk perfaqeson 1miljar e 500milojn musliman ne bote,as nje saudi bile,nese sedin ne suadi esht nje burg ne te cilin muslimanet tmerr shofin,guantanamo nuk esht asgje ne krahasim me at burg,edhe me e keqja esht se te malltretojn vet arabet e saudis qe per bajram ndoshta bijn ne sexhde,mirepo keshtu njerez ke pasur edhe ne kohen e te derguarit dhe do ket gjithmone,mos i merni gjerat kaq tragjike.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Pse Islami eeshte per gjithe njerezimin e jo vec per arabet!!!!


Ashtu ju pretendoni por faktet jane ndryshe.

Shiko foton e bashkengjitur!

----------


## Lulzim7

*119. Përveç atij që mëshiroi Zoti yt. Po për këtë edhe i krijoi ata. Fjala e Zotit tënd: "Gjithsesi do ta mbushë xhehennemin me të gjithë exhinët dhe njerëzit", ka marrë fund (është plotësuar).*

----------


## MafiaWarz

Arabet e kan ligj per mbijetes Ku'ranin , ata vet nuk e respektoin por tejret per ta e bejne , gje qe i sjellin perfitime matriale fuqi e shum gjera tjera..



Nje Korporat ne mnyren e vet eshte edhe kjo puna e Arabve , si Illuministet qe i keni ne zemer fort.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Kush e din ne cilin vend te botes ka me se shumti musliman ??

Per kete keni noten 10, kush e din ??  :shkelje syri:

----------


## chino

> Kush e din ne cilin vend te botes ka me se shumti musliman ??
> 
> Per kete keni noten 10, kush e din ??


Ne Indonezi, apo jo? 

Ne lidhje me temen: Artikulli tregon shume gjera. Nder tjera:

1. Arabet shperfillin Kuranin.
2. Shperfillin ne menyre te fshehte.
3. Jo fshehtazi ndaj Allahut, por ndaj njeriut.
4. Qe tregon se pa dhune prej njerezve ndaj njerezve nuk ka Islam as tek arabet.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Ne Indonezi, apo jo? 
> 
> Ne lidhje me temen: Artikulli tregon shume gjera. Nder tjera:
> 
> 1. Arabet shperfillin Kuranin.
> 2. Shperfillin ne menyre te fshehte.
> 3. Jo fshehtazi ndaj Allahut, por ndaj njeriut.
> 4. Qe tregon se pa dhune prej njerezve ndaj njerezve nuk ka Islam as tek arabet.



Po pra.

(C)chino, jo gjithe arabet jane musliman, t'i mundesh me gjet arab qe eshte musliman, mire po perdor rakin, edhe ne Shiperi-Kosove ka njerez qe i thojne vetes musliman, mire po e perdorin rakin !!!
Mire po nje musliman ( pa dallim kombesie) i devotshem nuk i ben keto gjana.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AnaH_M

Pse diskutoni kaq shun kur gjerat jan te qarta. Paleatina vdiste ne munges ushqimi dhe barna,ndersa mubaraku(taraku)nuk donte te ndegjon per hapje kufiri,e ky ska pun me islam

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Ne Indonezi, apo jo? 
> 
> Ne lidhje me temen: Artikulli tregon shume gjera. Nder tjera:
> 
> 1. Arabet shperfillin Kuranin.
> 2. Shperfillin ne menyre te fshehte.
> 3. Jo fshehtazi ndaj Allahut, por ndaj njeriut.
> 4. Qe tregon se pa dhune prej njerezve ndaj njerezve nuk ka Islam as tek arabet.


Pikerisht Chino, kjo pika e katert qe e ke shkruar eshte shume e vertete!


Ne Arabi njerezit e praktikojne Islamin sepse atje ta heqin koken po nuk e praktikove sipas ligjit te tyre (sheriatit).

Kurse ne vendet tona njerezit e praktikojne Islamin per disa arsye:

Disa per tu dukur e disa nga frika e kritikave e shume pak jane ata njerez qe e praktikojne Islamin nga me vetedeshire.

Por kjo eshte normale sepse sot eshte e pamundur te jetoje njeriu sipas rregullave te fese islame!

Sic kam thene ne nje teme tjeter: 
*
Islami e shnderron njeriun ne nje rrobot dhe ja keput total lidhjen me kete bote dhe e ben te enderroje vetem per boten tjeter!*

----------


## derjansi

far muslimansh ato bre


http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/video...cBTrLw2QJ2ewk8

----------


## MafiaWarz

PO si mund ta praktikoin ligjin e Allahut, kur princi i ati vendit rrah dhe vret sherbtorin e vet pa pike meshire :ngerdheshje:  , mertion qe ky ta udheheq shtet?

----------


## BEHARI

> Kush e din ne cilin vend te botes ka me se shumti musliman ??
> 
> Per kete keni noten 10, kush e din ??


hajt bela inshalla po e marr nje dhjet sot!!

Indonezia.......?

----------


## TetovaMas

> Kush e din ne cilin vend te botes ka me se shumti musliman ??
> 
> Per kete keni noten 10, kush e din ??


Sai perket terllikave (kapucave te tenteneve ) me shume muslimane ka ne tokat etnike shqipetare.

Sai perket muslimaneve (besimtareve te devotshem )  qe rrespektojne rregullat e Zotit,  dhe njerezimit ,jane evropianet perendimore. Ekziston rreziku se prej asaj dite kurre ne evropen perendimore kane filluare te emigrojne arabet ,pakistanet ,turqit libanezet, iranianet irakianet , keto rregulla kane filluare te zbehen edhe ne evropen perendimore.

----------


## chino

> Po pra.
> 
> (C)chino, jo gjithe arabet jane musliman, t'i mundesh me gjet arab qe eshte musliman, mire po perdor rakin, edhe ne Shiperi-Kosove ka njerez qe i thojne vetes musliman, mire po e perdorin rakin !!!
> Mire po nje musliman ( pa dallim kombesie) i devotshem nuk i ben keto gjana.


Po sigurisht, kete nuk e mohoi askush. Askush nuk tha se nuk ka keso "muslimanesh" kudo, si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne Arabi. Por ato kater pikat qe i thashe prape se prape jane te sakta (postimi yt as nuk i "preku" fare). Keto ketu:




> Artikulli tregon shume gjera. Nder tjera:
> 
> 1. Arabet shperfillin Kuranin.
> 2. Shperfillin ne menyre te fshehte.
> 3. Jo fshehtazi ndaj Allahut, por ndaj njeriut.
> 4. Qe tregon se pa dhune prej njerezve ndaj njerezve nuk ka Islam as tek arabet.


Nuk jane vetem keto, ka dhe tjera:

5. Mund te jete njeriu arab, pra te flasi arabishten perfekt dhe te jete ne gjendje te kuptoje Kuranin ne cdo shkronje e fjali, por prape se prape nuk i bindet ketij libri.

Pika nr. 5 eshte shume e rendesishme. E rendesishme p.sh. per debatet "tona" (te forumit), ku disa besimtare muslimane thone se Kurani eshte liber perfekt dhe per kete arsye liber i Zotit, dhe per te kuptuar kete gje, duhet te njohesh gjuhen arabe. Pika nr. 5 (se bashku me raportin hapes te temes) tregon se mund te njohesh Kuranin ne cdo shkroinje te tij, ne cdo fjali te tij, mund te jesh rritur me fjale e fjalime te Muhamedit, mund t'i kesh keto pjese te kuptures te kombit tend, por prape se prape nuk "ta mbushin syrin". 

Kjo ndoshta duket ashtu, por nuk eshte pak.

----------

